# Kann blascrafter nicht mehr installieren!



## Mone1 (27. Februar 2008)

Hallo hatte gestern das problem gehabt das blascrafter sich net mehr starten läst da hab ich blascrafter deinstalliert und hab hin neu rundergeladen .

und jetz kann ich hin net mehr installieren da sagt er immer das 

DateiC:\dokumente und einstellungen \all user \dokumente\buffed\configs\localdirs.xml kann nicht geöffnet werden. das systerm kann die angegebene datei nicht finden

was kann ich tuen um den blascrafter wieder zum laufen zubringen kann mir da einer weiter helfen bitte??

wer eucht super


----------



## Mone1 (27. Februar 2008)

so ha jetz dir datei gefunden aber jetz sagt er das


 Socket erro # 10060 Connection timed out


----------



## Adine (7. März 2008)

ich hab genau das selbe probelm wäre toll wenns dazu mal ne antwort gäbe 

vielen dank



EDIT:
Das Probelm hat sich gelöst. Einfach dem angegebenen Pfad Folgen und den ordner Conig (in dem sich die fehlende Datei befinden sollte ) löschen und dann funzt die neuinstallation einwandfrei


----------



## Satine (7. März 2008)

Das Problem habe ich auch.

Nachdem meine Chars bei Buffed nicht mehr gefunden wurden und der Blascrafter sich nicht mehr öffnen lies habe ich versucht das ganze einfach neu runterzuladen. Satz mit X das war wohl nix ^^  Wie mein Vorgänger schon gut beschrieben hat: 

DateiC:\ "pfad" kann nicht geöffnet werden. Das Systerm kann die angegebene Datei nicht finden.


Was ich auch versuche, ich kriege den Blascrafter einfach nicht mehr zum laufen =( Wäre supi wenn jemand helfen könnte, scheint ja wohl kein Fehler mit meinem PC sondern eher ein Prob mit dem Addon selbst zu sein.


----------



## Fatalus (7. März 2008)

Ähnliches Problem bei mir.
Blasc wollten ich mehr richtig laufen, runtergeworfen und wollte neu installieren.
Nachdem ich der BLASC2.exe den zugang zum netz erlaubt hab läd er auch schon was runter dann kommt die Meldung 


> BLASCloader wurde erneuert. Klicken Sie OK um BLASCloader neu zu starten


nach einem klick auf OK kommt dann aber nur



> zu beendene Anwendung gefunden-Titel: BLASC Loader
> Anwendung wird beendet
> suche Datei C:\DOKUME~1\para\LOKALE~1\Temp\buffed\tmp\BlascLoader.exe.part
> Datei C:\DOKUME~1\para\LOKALE~1\Temp\buffed\tmp\BlascLoader.exe.part gefunden
> ...



und das 20 mal und nix passiert....
manuell löschen nützt nix, weil die datei noch vom programm verwendet wird. auf kleine x und dann löschen nützt auch nix weil der käse dann von vorne anfängt.
wäre lieb wenn sich da mal wer drum kümmern würde. Addon ordner sowie Programmordner von Blasc löschen hat nix genützt - die arbeit in der reg mach ich mir jetzt nich ^^
Es werden auch keine neuen Ordner ect. angelegt. So weit kommt das gute Prog nich mal mehr.
mfg
fata


----------



## partos (8. März 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

habe das gleiche. bei mir ging alles eigentlich bis ich system von amd auf pentium umgestelt habe.

ich hatte wow auf ne andere pation gehabt. brauchte ich also kein wow neu instaliere. da habe ich mir gedacht o.k. wen die bosse mitgezählt werde tue ich mir blasc wieder runterladen. gesagt gemacht blasc 2 geholt. und beim instalieren kommt auch

* c:\dokumente und einstellungen\all users\dokumente\buffed\configs\localdirs.xml kann nicht geöffnet werden. Das system kann die angegebene datei nicht finden*

die frage kommt promt wie soll es den finden wen ich es grade versuche auf das neue system zu instalieren. habe dan paar mal mit manuel upload die caracter übertragen wollen aber leider hat nichts an bosskills gebarcht. wobei es immer stand die chars wurden erfolgreich übertragen.

pentium 2180. windows xp sp2 (zonealarm ist aus gewesen).


----------



## Fatalus (8. März 2008)

Gibts schon irgendwas neues bezüglich der Installtionsprobleme?


----------



## buNda² (10. März 2008)

ich hab ein ähnliches problem wollte vor 2 tagen blasc nochmal neuinstallieren doch während der installation bricht er ab und schmeisst mir diese meldung raus :

zu beendene Anwendung gefunden-Titel: BLASC Loader
Anwendung wird beendet
suche Datei C:\DOKUME~1\*****\LOKALE~1\Temp\buffed\tmp\BlascLoader.exe.part
Datei C:\DOKUME~1\*****\LOKALE~1\Temp\buffed\tmp\BlascLoader.exe.part gefunden
zu beendene Anwendung gefunden-Titel: BLASC Loader
Anwendung wird beendet
Versuche C:\Dokumente und Einstellungen\*****\Desktop\ BlascLoader.exe zu löschen
Datei C:\DOKUME~1\*****\LOKALE~1\Temp\buffed\tmp\BlascLoader.exe.part gefunden
Versuche C:\Dokumente und Einstellungen\*****\Desktop\ BlascLoader.exe zu löschen

hab hier shcon im forum nach antworten gesucht aber nix gefunden vllt könnt ihr ja weiterhelfen 

mfg buNda


----------



## ZAM (10. März 2008)

buNda² schrieb:


> hab hier shcon im forum nach antworten gesucht aber nix gefunden vllt könnt ihr ja weiterhelfen



Was gebt Ihr bei Euren Recherchen eigentlich für Stichwörter ein? ;-)
Sucht Ihr nach localDir oder den Dateinamen oder "Temp\buffed\tmp", also Ausschnitten aus den Fehlermeldungen, bekommt Ihr mehrere Beiträge gelieftert und in den Meisten wurde auch bereits die Lösung genannt: Löscht den in der Fehlermeldung genannten buffed-Ordner und versucht die Installation erneut. 

ZAM


----------



## buNda² (11. März 2008)

ha alles klar hatt sich geklärt hab den config ordner in  c:\dokumente und einstellungen\all users\dokumente\buffed    gelöscht und nun läd er wieder komplett runter ;D


----------

